
Simplified bookmarking - aritraghosh007
http://saved.io/
======
GrapeSoda
Great timing! I was looking for a bookmark service last week.

I love the UI here, but the service does not provide much functionality.

1\. How do I re-order the list? 2\. How do I re-name the bookmark? 3\. Does
Saved.IO provide any list functionality or do I browse down a long list of 300
bookmarks? 4\. This service needs 'tags' (i.e. shopping, banking, school,
etc.) 5\. The delete button is too close to the bookmark (especially
considering it lacks a 'Are You Sure?' prompt). I've accidentally deleted
three links already on mobile. 6\. The 'added [x length of time] ago' provides
no function and adds clutter. 7\. I've already have a few issues with it
saving numerous bookmarks for a single page.

I want to love this service. Convince me! :)

~~~
rodedwards
Grapesoda, I don't want to hijack this thread, but I want to give you another
bookmarking alternative. Take a look at my submissions!

------
delluminatus
I like that they're making use of URLs in an interesting way. IMHO these Web
services (reminds me of [http://deturl.com](http://deturl.com)) are quite neat
in general.

But: it's still far easier to click a bookmarklet. I'm not sure this has
enough utility to get someone to switch bookmark providers.

If someone's looking for a good "power user" bookmarking service,
[http://pinboard.in](http://pinboard.in) is excellent and their business model
is refreshingly transparent -- a one time fee of about $10 for an account.

~~~
ToastyMallows
What about Google Bookmarks?
[http://www.google.com/bookmarks/](http://www.google.com/bookmarks/)

------
ferdo
This is pretty great. Nice idea and good, simple execution.

